# Hospital gowns & straight jackets



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Our theme this year is an asylum, and I would like to have some of the props and people dressed in hospital gowns, maybe with threadbare robes over them and slippers... does anybody know where I can get like 10 hospital gowns cheap? I suppose if I have to, I can sew them, but it would be a lot easier if there is a place where I can order a few of them instead.

Also, I need to make a few straight jackets. They don't have to be sturdy by any means, they just have to have the appearance of being strong. Does anybody happen to have a pattern for how to make a straight jacket?

Thanks for any help you can give me!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know if this is in your price range for the gowns but here try this:

http://www.sciplus.com/search.cfm?u...4=&term=hospital+gown&btnHand.x=0&btnHand.y=0


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Do you know anyone that works at a hospital? When we did hospital scene one year I called a friend of mine that works in the lab and she was able to snare gowns, sheets and several things for me. On the straight jacket, do a search here, one time I read where someone used light colored jackets from thrift store and made some cheap. Good luck


----------

